# ACA Kayak Instructor Development and Certification



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

Want to improve your boating skill and understanding? Seek a framework for understanding boating technique so you can improve more quickly? Want to enjoy the rewards of teaching paddling? My courses are a highly acclaimed way to do all that and more.

ACA Kayak Instructor Development and Certification programs scheduled:
Salida, CO april 25 - 29 register with Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center www.rmoc.com 
Durango, CO may 9-13 register with Four Corners 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS | Kayak, Raft, Canoe, SUP, Gear, Rentals, Lessons
Birmingham, AL march 14-18 register with Birmingham Canoe Club FULL
Missoula, MT June July TBA register with www.zootownsurfers.com

for more info on my classes, see 
Kent Ford | Performance Video and feel free to email [email protected]


----------

